# Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

This was my first flake, so now after many other flakes under the match, it's time to return to review it. 

Possibly the prettiest of the flakes, its rounded square chips are simply gorgeous. The aroma in the bag is like nothing else I have smoked and I can't pinpoint a scent in the real world that corresponds to it. It translates into an interesting and agreeable room note, bordering on aromatic. What the hell, I'm going to call it an aromatic flake!

There is nothing here but Virginia, plus the casing/topping of course. It can burn a bit hot until you get the hang of it, but folded, cannonballed or rubbed out, it seems to smoke about the same. For a larger pipe, it has to be rubbed out I think. Easy to keep lit, it will burn to the bottom of the bowl with a little tamping, without much help from relights. The nicotine hit is negligible.

It has a delicious if somewhat unusual taste at first, but as it burns down it becomes pure Virginia and the casing wanes into the background. It can bite! It doesn't have to, if you control yourself, but it's one of the more dangerous flakes I've encountered.

A wonderful smoke it is, but possibly requiring a bit more technique than many other flakes I could name. It can pall. A few bowls and it's time to move on, but I love to return to it. Although some might consider it one dimensional (I couldn't disagree), that one dimension makes for a very good smoke a few times a week. If Latakia and heavy cigar like blends are the stinky good dogs of tobacco, Luxury Twist Flake is the house cat -- beautiful, but a little dangerous.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I seem to get hints of coconut from it. It is in my rotation and great review.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

To me I get a maple like aroma from the bag but it doesn't come through in the smoke. I agree its a good smoke also the price is fantastic.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd have to say twist is my favorite of the three lux flakes. I'm starting to learn that I like casings. Erinmore flake, Orlik Golden Sliced, LTF.

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

First, I love you're reviews, and hope you keep them coming!

Second, I agree with your opinion of this one wholeheartedly. It's a solid offering, as all of the PS luxury flakes seem to be, but it's not outstanding in any way. Still, it's so damned smokeable and smells so good in the pouch and in the room note that it can't be forgotten either. It's a solid all day smoke, and one that could easily become a favorite if you were thinking in a value conscious manner.

My final verdict? I passed the sample I had onto another blooming pipester after a few bowls. I'd buy it in bulk to keep around as a nice around town kinda smoke, but it wasn't worth hoarding the flakes I had left. It was however, well worth sharing in good faith that someone else might take a liking to it!

The pouch aroma was somewhere between coconuts and caramel to me. Something very creamy and sweet for sure.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with all of this. Since I have 2 lbs of it laying around, I have been smoking it more lately and the more I smoke it, the more I love it. It is a pure VA so that's why it can bite, but it doesn't bite anything like Marble Kake or HV. I have some FVF on the way but haven't had it yet so I can't say how the bite is compared to that.

I still like LNF and LBF better personally, but this is definitely close to the top for my all-day smokes. The PS flakes are by far my favorite bulk items to have a ton around for the future, and they always get better with age.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> I seem to get hints of coconut from it. It is in my rotation and great review.


I don't know. Really working at finding the coconut. I have no idea what I'm smelling. Very strange stuff. Good thought, though.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

good review, I enjoy LTF as well. But I can't smoke it but once a week, the notes and flavor dull if I smoke LTF more then once.
the bag note to me is maple/camel/mocha hehe
try and smoke LTF in a Peterson Plip pipe, you will pick up the coconut notes, I did, smoke in a regular fishtail stem no coconuts notes
troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments! 

Camel, Troy!? (I know it's a typo, but a funny one! :biglaugh

I like the LBN at least as well, Nate. A bit more normal and I don't get tired of it as quickly. Think I'll be putting up a review on that one -- heading for the PS award!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Camel what?? :horn: Gee, I thought LTF didn't contain any latakia...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

that's carmel, lol ok it was late when I wrote the comments hahhaha
troy


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I don't know. Really working at finding the coconut. I have no idea what I'm smelling. Very strange stuff. Good thought, though.


Tryed this today Jim. First, thanks for the review Sir. Love your editorials.

Many of the reviews I read are split 50/50 on the LTF. Probably mostly due to the obvious fact it's so darn different that every and any other tobacco out there.
It's a lot like one of those instances similar to your favorite recording star who decided to go off in a totally new direction... , or coming home to find that your wife went and had a complete make over and no longer looks the same. All that can be a good thing, or bad. 
Depends mostly on how you approach it. 
I hardly consider my self an expert on the subject of tobacco, though I've been at it long enough. And I think that being somewhat of an open minded type who also suffers from a terribly short span of attention, sometimes allows me the benefit to appreciate change more so than most others around me. And is why I enjoyed the LTF for what it truly is. Different.
I'll go on record by saying that ROTT or young, the LTF may need a bit more time to meld before it will ever gain the respect from some of the veterans who pursue VA blends, but I know age will do it wonders for sure.
I expect this VA blend will walk and talk as proudly as many of the other top shelf VA blends in about two or more years. 
Definitely worth buying a few lbs to see it mature and blossom into a class of its own.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Interesting review. I really enjoy this tobacco -- but I do have to sip it or it will bite. It is a nice leisurely smoke to enjoy when one is just whiling away the hours...


----------

